# Road Side Assistance



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Many of us have some sort of road side assistance program with our insurance or AAA. But the wait time is extreme at times. 
*What If Uber added Basic Road Side assistance as an option, would you consider it? 
Would you help your fellow rideshare driver for a lower fee or free? *

Basic Assistance could include: Ride from side, Battery jump, changing a tire, or a warm vehicle to wait in until a tow truck arrives

For the sake of hypothetical, these instance (excluding ride) would carry a per min charge of between $.30 - $.50 and a hazard charge of X


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah my roadside assistance takes about two hours to arrive. Would Uber's service do better?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

No.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I carry my roadside assistance with me...


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

NoDay said:


> Many of us have some sort of road side assistance program with our insurance or AAA. But the wait time is extreme at times.
> *What If Uber added Basic Road Side assistance as an option, would you consider it?
> Would you help your fellow rideshare driver for a lower fee or free? *
> 
> ...


Let's get Uber to add basic fair and higher fees to us before we start talking about stupid stuff they will never do.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Uber should offer it's drivers that are high ride count "partners" with that as a incentive. What better way to show appreciation than to help when the driver needs it the most, when their at such a disadvantage and already worried about the repair cost. Just dispatching and covering a tow bill would be a hell of a feel good media play. I'm not sure what the cutoff should be but the guys that are killing it out there for Uber deserve it.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I signed up for AAA when I learned someone had removed my jack and tire release tool from my van. Requested AAA at 7:30pm, tow truck arrived just after midnight. Smart pax left as soon as they saw the tire was blown. Road rescue could not help since the bolt to release the tire was 5 sided. If road rescue and the tow truck driver could not help, Uber certainly could not.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> I signed up for AAA when I learned someone had removed my jack and tire release tool from my van. Requested AAA at 7:30pm, tow truck arrived just after midnight. Smart pax left as soon as they saw the tire was blown. Road rescue could not help since the bolt to release the tire was 5 sided. If road rescue and the tow truck driver could not help, Uber certainly could not.


This is true. That is why I said basic, just a 4 way tire iron and a hydrolic jack. Maybe a set of jumper cords. If you cannot fix it, you can give them a lift.

Which also brings up another point, I had heard once that uber doesn't allow pick ups on the side of the highway is that right?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

NoDay said:


> This is true. That is why I said basic, just a 4 way tire iron and a hydrolic jack. Maybe a set of jumper cords. If you cannot fix it, you can give them a lift.
> 
> Which also brings up another point, I had heard once that uber doesn't allow pick ups on the side of the highway is that right?


Kinda depends...

on if they have a cell phone...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I was actually wondering about this today. What happens if I break down? Do you just end the ride and tell the pax to request another ride?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Yeah my roadside assistance takes about two hours to arrive. Would Uber's service do better?


All road service providers (AAA, etc) contract with towing companies. If Uber provided coverage the wait time would not be that different. Probably longer since there would be fewer towing firms involved due to what Uber would pay them.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Car manufacturers have free roadside assistance also. When I had a Mazda 9 years ago, I used the service.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Car manufacturers have free roadside assistance also. When I had a Mazda 9 years ago, I used the service.


Agree. Although I've never used it my cars get it free from the manufacturer.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Duuude i can barely be motivated to pick up sober, clean airport pax in a well-lit location for $3-4 / mile...

Stop inventing new indentured slavery schemes


----------

